# Community > Questions, Comments, Suggestions, Testing. >  resignation.

## kotuku

mods -please accept my resignation from this forum effective immediately

----------


## widerange

thats one of the few  posts of his  I've able to understand

----------


## Woody

Heck @kotuku. Thats sad. Pm sent.

----------


## Maca49

@kotuku sorry to hear that, always enjoyed your posts, been on here a while as well. Look after yourself

----------


## andyanimal31

Hey Kotuku, I have always enjoyed your input and I dont know the whys and wheres  of you resigning but will miss your banter.
Cheers Andy

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Finnwolf

Hmm, I guess you have your reason but you posted many interesting comments and points of view.

----------


## gonetropo

gonna miss him to be honest

----------


## Rushy

In the words of Manuel from Fawlty Towers “Que’”

----------


## Spudattack

> thats one of the few  posts of his  I've able to understand


Probably the first post of yours I have agreed with


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Scouser

Take care mate, always valued your point of view....

----------


## outlander

> mods -please accept my resignation from this forum effective immediately


I didn't know that you actually resigned from this site. I left it a few years ago by just not posting and you simply disappear into the ether.

----------


## Max Headroom

> I didn't know that you actually resigned from this site. I left it a few years ago by just not posting and you simply disappear into the ether.


Probably the case, if I remember correctly Spanners said in a post last year something to the effect of: If you're gonna leave, just stop posting and visiting the site. It's too complicated to delete every post in every thread.

Guess He just wanted to formalise it. 

This place wont be the same without his fulminations.

----------


## northdude

I've taken a couple of breaks from here you just log out and go do other stuff I dont think anyone really cares as much as they say they do

----------


## northdude

And here's me thinking here we go again another political thread  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Sarvo

> And here's me thinking here we go again another political thread


Happy to start one if you want 
Call it 
2020 Cat fights & men of the moment

----------


## outlander

> Happy to start one if you want 
> Call it 
> 2020 Cat fights & men of the moment


What an upstanding man winnie is! :Grin:

----------


## outlander

> Probably the case, if I remember correctly Spanners said in a post last year something to the effect of: If you're gonna leave, just stop posting and visiting the site. It's too complicated to delete every post in every thread.
> 
> Guess He just wanted to formalise it. 
> 
> This place wont be the same without his fulminations.


Don't YOU start know...what does FULMINATIONS mean!?

----------


## Max Headroom

> Don't YOU start know...what does FULMINATIONS mean!?

----------


## Cordite

> Don't YOU start know...what does FULMINATIONS mean!?


Think "fulminate of mercury".

----------


## outlander

> Attachment 145636


Ah, okay. Most of the fulmination was akin to a ' flash like lightening'. :Thumbsup:

----------


## northdude

> Happy to start one if you want 
> Call it 
> 2020 Cat fights & men of the moment


How about you dont agree with my opinion so that makes you a wanker  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## northdude

Sorry guys here's a long winded spiel. So when I've taken a break from here I've gone and joined other gun forums only to find crickets.i find sooner or later I find myself gravitating back here.now I know theres a few on here that think that the only thing your allowed to talk about is guns or whatever you shot at.i think if we just stuck to that the crickets would be alive and well here.this place is quite alive and it's the other subjects that make it like that and being a public form and us being so worried about what the general public thinks of us them being able to see that we aren't just a bunch rednecks that all we can do is talk about guns a killing stuff.its good that they can see we actually discuss the same stuff they do and can do it usually maturely and logically.also credit goes to the mods here they show quite a lot of tolerance and they shouldn't be expected to baby sit us.i can understand and see both sides of the no politics and no religion threads some people just cant accept another person's different point of view and that's what spoils an otherwise quite informative discussion and the problem is the subject will always pop up.i wonder if its possible to do some computery thing that only allows a member to post once on one of those subjects or maybe it's to hard to do or just doesn't work that way. All in all tho this would have to be the best hunting and shooting community based forum on the internet cheers nd

----------


## Finnwolf

Whew!
For a post with a serious dearth of full-stops it made sense! :Thumbsup:

----------


## northdude

Yea I'm just trialing the full stops at this stage being a writing retard hope they are going in the right places

----------


## tiroahunta

> Yea I'm just trialing the full stops at this stage being a writing retard hope they are going in the right places


No stress man. Funny enough I can understand 99.9% of posts here, including the op of this thread. Hes got some valuable insights of human nature and a real social history of the coast....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sako851

Work on paragraphs next!!

----------


## Sarvo

> How about you dont agree with my opinion so that makes you a wanker


Your an enigma

----------


## Sarvo

> Work on paragraphs next!!


a few - would help too

----------


## mopheadrob

> Your an enigma


 @northdude, it has been said before... punctuation = the difference between knowing your shit and knowing you're shit  :Wink:

----------


## BRADS

> Sorry guys here's a long winded spiel. So when I've taken a break from here I've gone and joined other gun forums only to find crickets.i find sooner or later I find myself gravitating back here.now I know theres a few on here that think that the only thing your allowed to talk about is guns or whatever you shot at.i think if we just stuck to that the crickets would be alive and well here.this place is quite alive and it's the other subjects that make it like that and being a public form and us being so worried about what the general public thinks of us them being able to see that we aren't just a bunch rednecks that all we can do is talk about guns a killing stuff.its good that they can see we actually discuss the same stuff they do and can do it usually maturely and logically.also credit goes to the mods here they show quite a lot of tolerance and they shouldn't be expected to baby sit us.i can understand and see both sides of the no politics and no religion threads some people just cant accept another person's different point of view and that's what spoils an otherwise quite informative discussion and the problem is the subject will always pop up.i wonder if its possible to do some computery thing that only allows a member to post once on one of those subjects or maybe it's to hard to do or just doesn't work that way. All in all tho this would have to be the best hunting and shooting community based forum on the internet cheers nd


Good post mate, 
Its important to remember that just like actual pubs there rules and like them not they are there generally for the good of this pub.
If people don't like the rules they can always go to another pub that suits them more.
It shouldn't be at the cost to this place and what it represents.

----------


## Gibo

Even better post

----------


## Micky Duck

@kotuku.....I for one will miss your imput...very much.

----------


## Mohawk .308

See ya next week

----------


## Cordite

@kotuku, take care, thanks again for the oak.

----------


## DemocKot

On a four wheel drive forum and they have a politics forum ,invite by moderator approving access,closed shop inside no personal attacks and its closed to google search engine results etc perhaps the best of both worlds. No mention of it in any other part of forum works well and quite robust but helps those people who like that kind of stuff as well as the forum subject.

----------


## Gibo

Or these guy’s set on talking politics can go to the 4x4 forum  :Thumbsup:

----------


## pennyless

Kotuku   Sorry to hear that. Keep well.

----------


## Mohawk .308

> Or these guy’s set on talking politics can go to the 4x4 forum


Or you could maybe choose not to read the political threads if you don’t like them. There’s a very important election coming up, you have to expect a bit of politics chucked in the mix. This is a hunting and shooting website but it’s also a community of like minded people, you can’t ignore politics, especially in this latest environment.

----------


## 2post

@kotuku I’ll miss your insight and sense of fun. I have a nice 12year old single malt when you’re next in Wellington.
P.S. don’t leave.

----------


## ROKTOY

You'll have your reasons, tis a shame though. Keep well Kotuku.

----------


## 308

I enjoyed your inimitable presence Kotuku, especially your choice epithets and the feral antics of your bogan neighbours

Hale

----------


## Gapped axe

All the best for the future, your a big boy and will have your reasons.

----------


## widerange

[QUOTE=northdude;1040275]Yea I'm just trialing the full stops at this stage being a writing retard hope they are going in the right places[/QUOTE

Just a thought;maybe you put a whole lot at the beginning and then people can use them as they think appropriate?

jokes

----------


## Moa Hunter

I Salute you Kotuku

----------


## erniec

Could be worried the Crusaders are going to stumble.

----------


## ebf

What caused the "resignation" ?

----------


## Gibo



----------


## Finnwolf

> What caused the "resignation" ?


Dunno but he came across as a tad grumpy in his last couple of posts...

----------


## NRT

The Crusaders rugby team asked him to leave ,because of his over the top love affair he has with the team ,it's uncomfortable for everyone.

Sent from my TA-1025 using Tapatalk

----------


## gonetropo

> Dunno but he came across as a tad grumpy in his last couple of posts...


doing the job he does in the profession he is in and dealing with the bullshit he has to deal with he should be a damn sight more grumpy than what he is.
most of us wouldnt last an hour dealing with the crap he has to

----------


## Slug

"So long, and thanks for all the fish"

----------


## Max Headroom

> "So long, and thanks for all the fish"


But you didn't jump backwards through a hoop whistling the "star spangled banner"

----------


## gonetropo

> But you didn't jump backwards through a hoop whistling the "star spangled banner"


nothing a pan galactic gargle blaster couldn't fix before getting into a super black space ship owned by "disaster area" 

aww feck i feel old now!!
come back kotuku i miss ya mate. if ya wanna call me please do as you have my number

----------


## DavidGunn

I gave up long ago on trying to decipher his posts...I was never really sure if he was a caregiver or a patient.

----------


## northdude

Let's not bag the guy when hes not here to defend himself

----------


## Nickoli

> I gave up long ago on trying to decipher his posts...I was never really sure if he was a caregiver or a patient.


I'll be pretty clear here then: he didn't give a toss what you thought, and I for one found his input valuable. 
But then, I took the time to read and interpret it - rather than acting like a high-and-mighty-tosser-insisting-on-proper-grammar.
I'll miss his input - should you choose to leave, I probably wouldn't miss yours....

----------


## Finnwolf

I can feel the lurrv fair flowing in this thread in the recent posts...  :ORLY:

----------


## Ground Control

Kind of sad really ,
He was the only guy on my ignore list .
Now Ill have to find someone else .

----------


## Allizdog

While we are on the note of grammar, I don't care about your full stops or lack of  @northdude. You get your points across and that's what matters.

----------


## BRADS

The state of this thread 
Some of you guys need to engage brain before mindlessly typing shit

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

> Kind of sad really , He was the only guy on my ignore list .Now Ill have to find someone else .


Fear not....As a result,my ignore list has just dropped down to two and I can spare you one of those? :>)

----------


## erniec

Always enjoyed kotuku comments.
Poked a bit his way and received it back in spades.
Hope he comes back when ready.
These threads can get a bit of track pretty quickly as they are no different to email battles we have at work.
We don't have the option to talk face to face or pick up the phone to clear things up.

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

> itsnot so much -highandmighty-......................


Well done as I know how difficult it is to "output " as you have, no doubt labouriously, just  done.

----------


## outlander

> itsnot so much -highandmighty- regarding the applicationof grammer or lack of it but rather the conplete lackofany senten ce structure even typewriters had a return crriage keY for petes sakses this is a writtenforum and if you cant rite good then at leasthit speell chekror something because ifyoucAnt b e bo thered to make an effotr to rite then i sure cunt make an effrtt o read your posts if youhave th e time to decipher thatshit then gud on u ity the smae as if someOnef posted in textsp33k, id be scroolingon past just because theyo obviously dont care!! about communjcation and if they want to yell at the void hsey fine gud on them but i have betterthings to do with my time if you dont and you wamt to read then fine if not the fine too its a personal diecision and a freeworld! well free as long as the guvinmernt lets us anyway


Mate, your typewriter needs a service..!

----------


## outlander

> Let's eat, grandama!
> Let's eat grandma.
> 
> Help your uncle Jack, off a horse.
> Help your uncle jack off a horse.
> 
> Women without men, are nothing.
> Women, without, men are nothing.


It could be said then, that without punctuation, it's a whole lot more fun.

----------


## outlander

> Kind of sad really ,
> He was the only guy on my ignore list .
> Now Ill have to find someone else .


Me..me..me..me!

----------


## Moa Hunter

I think that most people here have completely missed the unique point of Kotuku's writings. That point being the way that he could string totally unlikely words and inuendo into the most wonderful flowing poetic 'turns of phrase' and imagery, like a mix of Shakespear, Jim Morrison, Warren Zevon etc

----------


## northdude

I'm so glad we have so many perfect people on this forum.it always amuses me how perfect people can always find faults with everyone but themselves at this stage in life having been around lots of people the perfect ones and us scummy dumb cunts that are below everyone one else know nothing aren't necessarily God's gift to the grammar spelling punctuation world the reason they are so quick to point out others imperfections is so their own ones dont get noticed.these perfect people sometimes post up about stuff dumb cunts like me actually know quite a lot about or stuff they can do that's actually really easy and such a simple task for me and others like me to do and they are so proud of them selves.it would be very easy for me to post up saying what a fuked job you did or that actually looks like shit or what a dumb way to do it but no we just leave them to it and i personally appreciate their effort to contribute.but that's just me some stuff is easy some stuff just doesn't quite get there with us dumb fuks.if you cant understand what I write put me on your ignore list I couldn't care less.thats how I look at it anyway this post has plenty in it for those who take great pride In pointing out others imperfections so post away not like i haven't heard it my whole life

----------


## Max Headroom

> I think that most people here have completely missed the unique point of Kotuku's writings. That point being the way that he could string totally unlikely words and inuendo into the most wonderful flowing poetic 'turns of phrase' and imagery, like a mix of Shakespear, Jim Morrison, Warren Zevon etc


I think there was a trace of Hunter S. Thompson in there as well.

----------


## NRT

Some of his Crusaders rants ,where priceless especially if he had been chugging on riggers 

Sent from my TA-1025 using Tapatalk

----------


## Max Headroom

> I'm so glad we have so many perfect people on this forum.it always amuses me how perfect people can always find faults with everyone but themselves at this stage in life having been around lots of people the perfect ones and us scummy dumb cunts that are below everyone one else know nothing aren't necessarily God's gift to the grammar spelling punctuation world the reason they are so quick to point out others imperfections is so their own ones dont get noticed.
> 
> these perfect people sometimes post up about stuff dumb cunts like me actually know quite a lot about or stuff they can do that's actually really easy and such a simple task for me and others like me to do and they are so proud of them selves.
> 
> it would be very easy for me to post up saying what a fuked job you did or that actually looks like shit or what a dumb way to do it but no we just leave them to it and i personally appreciate their effort to contribute.but that's just me some stuff is easy some stuff just doesn't quite get there with us dumb fuks.
> 
> if you cant understand what I write put me on your ignore list I couldn't care less.
> 
> thats how I look at it anyway this post has plenty in it for those who take great pride In pointing out others imperfections so post away not like i haven't heard it my whole life


 @northdude, at the risk of being told to piss off, I struggle with reading a giant block of text without gaps in it. 

It's so easy to lose track of where you are in the paragraph. I tend to skate over giant blocks of text for this reason.

I'd rather read your point of view than not, but sometimes if I've had a bad day, I just can't.

Not to play schoolteacher or anything, but I took your quote above, and hit the "enter" button twice at the end of each full stop. That's what it looks like and is IMHO far more easy to read and digest.

If your punctuation and spelling aren't perfect, then I for one don't care. Me, I need space between sentences when I read them.

----------


## northdude

I actually had a real hard time trying to understand what he was talking about but never bagged him for it.who am I to criticize.after you've lived a life in the real world and not the fake internet world you learn that sometimes you need to meet these people in person and then it all makes sense

----------


## northdude

> @northdude, at the risk of being told to piss off, I struggle with reading a giant block of text without gaps in it. 
> 
> It's so easy to lose track of where you are in the paragraph. I tend to skate over giant blocks of text for this reason.
> 
> I'd rather read your point of view than not, but sometimes if I've had a bad day, I just can't.
> 
> Not to play schoolteacher or anything, but I took your quote above, and hit the "enter" button twice at the end of each full stop. That's what it looks like and is IMHO far more easy to read and digest.
> 
> If your punctuation and spelling aren't perfect, then I for one don't care. Me, I need space between sentences when I read them.


That's cool hey I'm definitely no computer or it expert if I dont know what the button does I dont touch it anyway I'm looking forward get getting away from this shit and spending tomorrow day and night hunting dont need punctuation or enter buttons for that

----------


## outlander

> I think that most people here have completely missed the unique point of Kotuku's writings. That point being the way that he could string totally unlikely words and inuendo into the most wonderful flowing poetic 'turns of phrase' and imagery, like a mix of Shakespear, Jim Morrison, Warren Zevon etc


I'm not sure that The Lizard King would have agreed with your assumption.

----------


## outlander

> I think there was a trace of Hunter S. Thompson in there as well.


Now, Hunter S Thompson, you could take to the bank. Journalist extraordinaire bar none!

----------


## NRT

> Now, Hunter S Thompson, you could take to the bank. Journalist extraordinaire bar none!


He Walked the walk, read an article of a journo who stayed with him and documented his drug taking over a 24 hour period ,this when he was over middle aged wow he was made of stern stuff  ,plus creature of habit did it day in day out .

Sent from my TA-1025 using Tapatalk

----------


## Max Headroom

Anyhoo, having derailed the thread with Hunter S. Thompson, let me say this:

  @kotuku. You will be missed. And I daresay, welcomed back if you buy a return ticket, so to speak.

----------


## outlander

> Anyhoo, having derailed the thread with Hunter S. Thompson, let me say this:
> 
>   @kotuku. You will be missed. And I daresay, welcomed back if you buy a return ticket, so to speak.


Perhaps he's been recognized for what he is. Perhaps a role as a senior journalist at Stuff? Nothing surprises any more.

----------


## gonetropo

stuff cant even get questions right in the daily quiz!
last week they identified a p51 mustang as a dehavilland mosquito !!
as for their spelling and punctuation its as bad as their ultra left wing jacinda is a god stories

----------


## Finnwolf

> stuff cant even get questions right in the daily quiz!
> last week they identified a p51 mustang as a dehavilland mosquito !!
> as for their spelling and punctuation its as bad as their ultra left wing jacinda is a god stories


There was a Stuff article about some poor guy dying in a truck that went into a canal, it was so poorly written that you got the impression the dead guy was in a light truck that was pulled out of another truck in the canal...

----------


## outlander

> There was a Stuff article about some poor guy dying in a truck that went into a canal, it was so poorly written that you got the impression the dead guy was in a light truck that was pulled out of another truck in the canal...


Shit, I could be right then... :Zomg:

----------


## Moa Hunter

> I think there was a trace of Hunter S. Thompson in there as well.


And some John Cooper Clark

----------


## Woody

What a lot of ballyhoo guys. @kotuku id a good honest bugger as I see it and  rnjoyed his posts. Lot of truths in those.

----------


## tiroahunta

> itsnot so much -highandmighty- regarding the applicationof grammer or lack of it but rather the conplete lackofany senten ce structure even typewriters had a return crriage keY for petes sakses this is a writtenforum and if you cant rite good then at leasthit speell chekror something because ifyoucAnt b e bo thered to make an effotr to rite then i sure cunt make an effrtt o read your posts if youhave th e time to decipher thatshit then gud on u ity the smae as if someOnef posted in textsp33k, id be scroolingon past just because theyo obviously dont care!! about communjcation and if they want to yell at the void hsey fine gud on them but i have betterthings to do with my time if you dont and you wamt to read then fine if not the fine too its a personal diecision and a freeworld! well free as long as the guvinmernt lets us anyway


No probs reading that..??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RUMPY

> I'm so glad we have so many perfect people on this forum.it always amuses me how perfect people can always find faults with everyone but themselves at this stage in life having been around lots of people the perfect ones and us scummy dumb cunts that are below everyone one else know nothing aren't necessarily God's gift to the grammar spelling punctuation world the reason they are so quick to point out others imperfections is so their own ones dont get noticed.these perfect people sometimes post up about stuff dumb cunts like me actually know quite a lot about or stuff they can do that's actually really easy and such a simple task for me and others like me to do and they are so proud of them selves.it would be very easy for me to post up saying what a fuked job you did or that actually looks like shit or what a dumb way to do it but no we just leave them to it and i personally appreciate their effort to contribute.but that's just me some stuff is easy some stuff just doesn't quite get there with us dumb fuks.if you cant understand what I write put me on your ignore list I couldn't care less.thats how I look at it anyway this post has plenty in it for those who take great pride In pointing out others imperfections so post away not like i haven't heard it my whole life


Sorry everyone but I had to comment after reading this from Northdude. 
Just because someone doesn't use the best grammar or punctuation doesn't mean that they deserve to have shit thrown at them because of it. What a bunch of self righteous tossers you come across as. I have worked with an old guy in the past and a young fella not to long ago who both struggled with the written language but when it come to doing their job in the engineering field and being a valued and skilled member of the team they matched anyone else and sometimes did better.
Remember, everyone has something that they do better than everything else they can do. Acceptance is one of the greatest qualities a person can possess.

----------


## tiroahunta

> Your brain must be wired different, I had problems writing it!


Worked with dyslexics and people who cant spell over the years. The brain has a remarkable ability to adapt....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tiroahunta

> Sorry everyone but I had to comment after reading this from Northdude. 
> Just because someone doesn't use the best grammar or punctuation doesn't mean that they deserve to have shit thrown at them because of it. What a bunch of self righteous tossers you come across as. I have worked with an old guy in the past and a young fella not to long ago who both struggled with the written language but when it come to doing their job in the engineering field and being a valued and skilled member of the team they matched anyone else and sometimes did better.
> Remember, everyone has something that they do better than everything else they can do. Acceptance is one of the greatest qualities a person can possess.


I second that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bol Tackshin

Let's eat grandma.
Let's eat, grandma. 
Punctuation kills...

----------


## norsk

*Grandma*

----------


## northdude

> Sorry everyone but I had to comment after reading this from Northdude. 
> Just because someone doesn't use the best grammar or punctuation doesn't mean that they deserve to have shit thrown at them because of it. What a bunch of self righteous tossers you come across as. I have worked with an old guy in the past and a young fella not to long ago who both struggled with the written language but when it come to doing their job in the engineering field and being a valued and skilled member of the team they matched anyone else and sometimes did better.
> Remember, everyone has something that they do better than everything else they can do. Acceptance is one of the greatest qualities a person can possess.


Yep I've worked with people that couldn't even write or read or do maths but when it came to actually doing it with their hands it was some truly amazing work that would put a lot of the above the rest type of people with all the bits of paper to shame

----------


## 308

> Sorry everyone but I had to comment after reading this from Northdude. 
> Just because someone doesn't use the best grammar or punctuation doesn't mean that they deserve to have shit thrown at them because of it. What a bunch of self righteous tossers you come across as. I have worked with an old guy in the past and a young fella not to long ago who both struggled with the written language but when it come to doing their job in the engineering field and being a valued and skilled member of the team they matched anyone else and sometimes did better.
> Remember, everyone has something that they do better than everything else they can do. Acceptance is one of the greatest qualities a person can possess.


Agreed - also this is the litmus test for anyone who feels that they aren't as polished with their grammar and spelling - if someone who is good at these things talks down to you then they are a pompous twat

My facility with language is above average and my ability to royally screw things up is also above average

----------


## Driverman

> mods -please accept my resignation from this forum effective immediately


I want to know why.

----------


## Steve123

> I think that most people here have completely missed the unique point of Kotuku's writings. That point being the way that he could string totally unlikely words and inuendo into the most wonderful flowing poetic 'turns of phrase' and imagery, like a mix of Shakespear, Jim Morrison, Warren Zevon etc


I'm of two minds. A lot of posts must have been drunk typed but the concentration required to type anything that long while pissed to the gills is a superhuman effort

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## outlander

> I'm of two minds. A lot of posts must have been drunk typed but the concentration required to type anything that long while pissed to the gills is a superhuman effort
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk


Strangely, I recall reading a few that were, for want of a better word, 'picture perfect'. More questions than answers.

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

> I want to know why.


I'm sure you do, along with other mildly interested members. However, is it not obvious that the answer will have to come from him who has resigned and is therefore unlikely to either read your request nor, accordingly answer it?

Even a P.M. should, if he who has resigned is sincere, be ignored.

----------


## widerange

resign? from the forum?really?
obviously a bit ruffled but how dramatic.
He'll be back,
I guess the true measure of his disdain is that the "resignation" was not afforded any literary flair.

----------


## outlander

> resign? from the forum?really?
> obviously a bit ruffled but how dramatic.
> He'll be back,
> I guess the true measure of his disdain is that the "resignation" was not afforded any literary flair.


I'd have to agree with you. On the flip side, the 'resignation' has certainly attracted notoriety.

----------


## Cordite

> Agreed - also this is the litmus test for anyone who feels that they aren't as polished with their grammar and spelling - if someone who is good at these things talks down to you then they are a pompous twat
> 
> My facility with language is above average and my ability to royally screw things up is also above average


Suspect we have more dyslexics in the English-speaking world because we for historical reasons, including the Normans and the printing press, spell words non-phonetically.

Like spelling forred "forehead". 

Wy shud spellin not be fonetic?  Who says wot is correct?

----------


## Max Headroom

> Wy shud spellin not be fonetic?  Who says wot is correct?

----------


## Steve123

Was Kotuku Sam Hunt?

----------


## Max Headroom

> Was Kotuku Sam Hunt?


Interesting. He seemed (generally) more coherent than Sam Hunt and not disposed to poetry.

----------


## Max Headroom

> Zen ve vud all be speeking jerman.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Jokes/comme...age_of_the_eu/
> 
> And don't you mean, mispronouncing "forehead" as "forred"?
> 
> If you speak the queens english, it's a lot more phonetic, but yea, it's a pretty crap language, lots of stupid rules.


It has been said that English borrows words from other languages.

It has also been said that it doesn't borrow words from other languages, it follows them into dark alleys, knocks them down, and goes through their pockets for loose grammar.

----------


## Cordite

> It has been said that English borrows words from other languages.
> 
> It has also been said that it doesn't borrow words from other languages, it follows them into dark alleys, knocks them down, and goes through their pockets for loose grammar.


Speaking of Germans... English is a Germanic, not a Latin tongue.  Sure, with many French/Latin words, but you can throw them all out and we will still have a tongue that works with more than only its bare bones.

Like the words above.

----------


## Finnwolf

> Zen ve vud all be speeking jerman.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Jokes/comme...age_of_the_eu/
> 
> And don't you mean, mispronouncing "forehead" as "forred"?
> 
> If you speak the queens english, it's a lot more phonetic, but yea, it's a pretty crap language, lots of stupid rules.



That would be ‘speeking Chermann’ :Pacman:

----------


## norsk

> Actually it would be doich, "german" isn't actually a language, nor "germany" a country.


*Deutsch*

----------


## Blisters

> Fark this thread deviated.
> 
> Goodbye Kotuku, I reckon you for one will be missed on the odd occasion.


ha yeah 8 pages in and everyones over kotkuku leaving and on to scolding each other about grammar lol this place is hilarious

----------


## Max Headroom

> ha yeah 8 pages in and everyones over kotkuku leaving and on to scolding each other about grammar lol this place is hilarious


I like to think he'd be proud of us.

----------


## Mr Browning

> Interesting. He seemed (generally) more coherent than Sam Hunt and not disposed to poetry.


I met him once. Outside Olivers in Clyde. He drove a black '64 Chevy. He staggered out fairly pissed, spoke just as he sounded when doing his poems. Talking like that and pissed made it close to impossible to understand him.

----------


## outlander

> I met him once. Outside Olivers in Clyde. He drove a black '64 Chevy. He staggered out fairly pissed, spoke just as he sounded when doing his poems. Talking like that and pissed made it close to impossible to understand him.


Who? Kotkuku?

----------


## gonetropo

hell, if you want pissed speaking i had to record joe cocker in an interview, he was on par with jordan luck for inebriation

----------


## Driverman

> It has been said that English borrows words from other languages.
> 
> It has also been said that it doesn't borrow words from other languages, it follows them into dark alleys, knocks them down, and goes through their pockets for loose grammar.


Terry Pratchett?

----------


## Max Headroom

> Terry Pratchett?


I don't know what the story is with him. I tried reading one of his books and it hurt my head by page 2.

Same thing with Catch -22 by Joseph Heller. (A review of Catch-22 said that it wasn't written, so much as shouted onto paper. Very true.)

----------


## Max Headroom

> Is it "The Moneymakers"? Moneylenders? something like that.
>  Quite enjoyed that. Sardonic look at the economy.


I think it was one of his fantasy novels.

----------


## stevodog

> I don't know what the story is with him. I tried reading one of his books and it hurt my head by page 2.
> 
> Same thing with Catch -22 by Joseph Heller. (A review of Catch-22 said that it wasn't written, so much as shouted onto paper. Very true.)


I had a few goes at reading catch 22. The prose wasn't for me but the mini series on tvnz on demand is gold.

----------


## Finnwolf

> I had a few goes at reading catch 22. The prose wasn't for me but the mini series on tvnz on demand is gold.


Watched the movie in the early 70s and at the end of the movie walked out thinking what the hell was that about?

----------


## stevodog

Yeah, it's a bit sardonic. The tvnz one is pretty easy viewing

----------


## Kopua Cowboy

> I had a few goes at reading catch 22. The prose wasn't for me but the mini series on tvnz on demand is gold.


Took me a few goes too. All those Booker Prize etc major award books are bloody hard to read, something in the water those major literary types drink I guess.

----------


## Proudkiwi

......About 7 years, 4 months and 2 weeks overdue.........

----------


## Blisters

is @kotuku back yet? anyone got a line to him to see if he's alright?

----------


## Micky Duck

got txt couple of day after to say he ok.

----------


## Tommy

Crackup, I've had saner shit shouted at me by people that were too pissed to stand up under their own steam. Even better, people bitching about politics free anything, until the tahr get on the agenda - then the cunts can't yell loud enough to mobilise.

----------


## stingray

Judge the man after you meet him. we all have our place in the world. Strangely enough we may actually stand on common ground and enjoy each other's company !

----------


## Gapped axe

Smart words Joe

----------


## 57jl

> Worked with dyslexics and people who cant spell over the years. The brain has a remarkable ability to adapt....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am dyslexic left-handed basicly a factory fuck up when it comes to trying to write something. spell check helps so don,t give up mate come back :3 8 14:

----------


## Rushy

> Judge the man after you meet him. we all have our place in the world. Strangely enough we may actually stand on common ground and enjoy each other's company !


Amen to that.

----------


## scotty

> Worked with dyslexics and people who cant spell over the years. The brain has a remarkable ability to adapt....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i took on an apprentice  spray painter years ago that was dyslexic , the MITO guy said at the time he will never get qualified as he will never get thru the theory side of it......
i told him " i dont give a rats arse if he has a piece of paper from MITO saying hes a tradesman if he can do the job he will get the money.....and its my job to teach him the practical part of the job and MITOs responsibility to get him thru the paperwork thats what they were getting paid for"  they had to supply a one on one tutor to help him read the units he is a tradesman and a damn good one....also a really good hunter and navigator in the bush (always used to say "i cant read or write but i can read a map and compass and thats all that matters") he has an eye for the most unassuming  landmarks  in the tight stuff where some of us would not even  pick up on.....and still the only one i fully trust not to let something bad happen in the bush resulting in someone not coming home.
dyslexia is not a barrier to success ..... some (non-dysleic) people use it to create barriers...
my wife is also dyslexic and a lefty used to get hit at school by the teacher whenever she used the "devils hand" as did my brother ....the wife has found her success in art and design.....

----------


## Ground Control

> Me..me..me..me!


Just thought Id update this .
Ive found a new member to add to my ignore list .
And no , its not you  :Thumbsup:

----------


## outlander

> Just thought I’d update this .
> I’ve found a new member to add to my ignore list .
> And no , it’s not you


Bugger. Okay, I'll keep trying then.

----------


## Tommy

Crackup, I've had saner shit shouted at me by people that were too pissed to stand up under their own steam. Even better, people bitching about politics free anything, until the tahr get on the agenda - then the cunts can't yell loud enough to mobilise.

----------


## stingray

Judge the man after you meet him. we all have our place in the world. Strangely enough we may actually stand on common ground and enjoy each other's company !

----------


## Gapped axe

Smart words Joe

----------


## 57jl

> Worked with dyslexics and people who cant spell over the years. The brain has a remarkable ability to adapt....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am dyslexic left-handed basicly a factory fuck up when it comes to trying to write something. spell check helps so don,t give up mate come back :3 8 14:

----------


## Rushy

> Judge the man after you meet him. we all have our place in the world. Strangely enough we may actually stand on common ground and enjoy each other's company !


Amen to that.

----------


## scotty

> Worked with dyslexics and people who cant spell over the years. The brain has a remarkable ability to adapt....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i took on an apprentice  spray painter years ago that was dyslexic , the MITO guy said at the time he will never get qualified as he will never get thru the theory side of it......
i told him " i dont give a rats arse if he has a piece of paper from MITO saying hes a tradesman if he can do the job he will get the money.....and its my job to teach him the practical part of the job and MITOs responsibility to get him thru the paperwork thats what they were getting paid for"  they had to supply a one on one tutor to help him read the units he is a tradesman and a damn good one....also a really good hunter and navigator in the bush (always used to say "i cant read or write but i can read a map and compass and thats all that matters") he has an eye for the most unassuming  landmarks  in the tight stuff where some of us would not even  pick up on.....and still the only one i fully trust not to let something bad happen in the bush resulting in someone not coming home.
dyslexia is not a barrier to success ..... some (non-dysleic) people use it to create barriers...
my wife is also dyslexic and a lefty used to get hit at school by the teacher whenever she used the "devils hand" as did my brother ....the wife has found her success in art and design.....

----------


## Ground Control

> Me..me..me..me!


Just thought Id update this .
Ive found a new member to add to my ignore list .
And no , its not you  :Thumbsup:

----------


## outlander

> Just thought I’d update this .
> I’ve found a new member to add to my ignore list .
> And no , it’s not you


Bugger. Okay, I'll keep trying then.

----------

